# How was this made?



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all, just wandering if anyone could tell me what parts were used to make this,









I have figured out that the body is prince uriel but it's mainly the cloak helm and shield I'm unsure about.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the shield may be a tau drone, thats been converted. isnt the head from a dire avenger? and the cloak is probaly a GS cloak


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah there is a lot of GS work on that model. Trying to remember where I saw the WIP on that one. Might have been on Chest of colors.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

It was a golden daemon entry by Thomas David (French) I dont know what year though, by the looks of things there isn't that much gs work, a few touch ups here and there but nothing major. If it is a dire avenger head wouldnthe holes just be drilled normally or is there one with holes in the kit?


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like a heavily Green Stuff worked prince Yriel model as a base. The torso has been cut out and re-sculpt as well as some added/altered features on the robe (at the shoulders mainly). Added a loin cloth. The head does look like a dire avenger base, but it also has been heavily converted and worked the green stuff. Ad mentioned by Fynn, the shield is an altered Tau bit, not sure from what exactly. Maybe the shield was made from a Crisis suit with a shield, perhaps a forge world model? The banner-less spikes on his back look like they are from the Jetbike Autarch kit, but I could be wrong as I don' have the bits in front of me... Okay just checked, they are either altered Jetbike Autarch or Prince Yriel banner bits, maybe even scratch built.

Break down:

Main body - Altered Prince Yriel body
Left arm shield - Tau bit of some sort
Head - Altered Dire Avenger head

Hope this helps


----------

